# How do you become a farrier?



## Horsey_Gal (28 September 2007)

I'm looking at becoming a female farrier  scary!! how to i go about it? do u train with a qualified farrier first? what's the salary like?


----------



## alicep (28 September 2007)

there is a farriers college i believe in the UK i remember looking at it for me but due to back problems decided aginst it. google it and it should come up


----------



## Rowreach (28 September 2007)

www.farrier-reg.gov.uk should give you all the answers!


----------



## shelly018 (28 September 2007)

I know this, my son went through it.  

You need 4 gcse's including maths and english.  You go to college for a year to do the pre-farrier course.  You can do this at either Warwickshire college, Hereford, Myscroft or somewhere in Scotland.  Once completed, you need to find an ATF (approved training farrier) to take you on, then it's a 4 1/2 year apprenticeship.  The pay for the first year is about £90 a week, then it goes up each year, I think maximum is about £200 in your final year, once qualified, you earn as much as you like!!

It'a bout £3k to do the pre-farrier course, but can apply for a grant, it's residential.  Then you have to go back to college twice a year on block study, again at your own cost.  If you qualify before you are 25 the study etc is free, if you do it after your're 25 its abouth £8K total price!

Good luck!!


----------



## Rowreach (28 September 2007)

And Enniskillen College in Northern Ireland, part of College of Agriculture ...


----------



## JustKickOn (28 September 2007)

Moreton Morrel have a farriers course I believe. I know that they have a blacksmiths forge there.


----------



## the watcher (28 September 2007)

You could cut out the middle man and get your friends to kick your legs and stamp on your toes, and then drive a couple of nails into your hands for good measure - it won't teach you how to become a farrier but will give you a real feel for the job


----------



## summertoots (28 September 2007)

The college in scotland is oatridge in lothian (just outside Edinburgh)


----------



## lilpinkso (28 September 2007)

i looked into this a short time ago because me and all my friends have been really struggling for a couple of years now to find a good and reliable farrier in our area... but it's sooo much training and i decided my back wouldn't stand it - bending over all day  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Salary is great though 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I wish you luck, be nice to have more (reliable) female farriers, i'd certainly hire you if you were near me!


----------



## skye123 (28 September 2007)

i`m doing the farrier access course now at my local college and really enjoying it  
	
	
		
		
	


	





its a long apprentship (sp?) etc but should (hopefully 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) be worth it at the end

PM me if you want to know more or you could always PM loobie_loo whos doing an apprentship now


----------

